# Wenn es doch nur schon wieder...



## Fischbox (24. Januar 2004)

...ein wenig wärmer wär und ich bei der Planung meiner Küstentrips nicht zu dolle Rücksicht auf das Wetter nehmen müsste. :c  Mir jucken ganz fürchterlich die Finger. Naja, da mach ich mir halt warme Gedanken. Hab mir eben meine ganzen Küstenfotos mal angeschaut und gedacht, das ein Thread mit den schönsten Fotos der Küstenfraktion die Warterei auf etwas angenehmeres Wetter bzw. den Frühling bestimmt verkürzt. Ich fang mal an. Ist 'ne Aufnahme von Kai. Aufgenommen wurde das Bild in Weissenhaus Anfang Oktober, an einem fischlosen aber herrlichen Morgen.

...der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt!!!:z :z :z 








So Ihr lieben Freunde, dann lasst sehen!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Januar 2004)

Moin Thomas..das weckt Sehnsüchte, obwohl es im Moment ja auch Spass macht  
Naja.....wenn man mal das Wetter ausser Acht lässt, denn ich habe eben für fünf Kilometer knapp 40 Minuten gebraucht ... Scheiss Schnee  
Aber hier denn mein Bildchen.. gleicher Tag :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Januar 2004)

oder besser Deine Anfänge als Flifi :q :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (24. Januar 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
geile Bilder!!!#6 #6 #6 
@ Vossi
Wat hast Du für Probleme? Wer erzählte mir gestern noch, fahren muß man können??? :q :q :q 
Oder die richtigen Reifen haben!!! :q :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Hamsterson (24. Januar 2004)

Ich mach auch mit. :z


----------



## Meerforellenfan (24. Januar 2004)

leute geile bilder und ich habe mir immer noch keine digicam zugelegt aber bis zum frühjahr hoffe ich klappt es


----------



## Broesel (25. Januar 2004)

tja..Sonnenuntergänge..da gibbet viele...
einer von mir...


----------



## Broesel (25. Januar 2004)

..aber um die Mefo-Sucht etwas anzuheizen...
Mario mit ner Steelhead aus dem Jahr 2000...


----------



## Broesel (25. Januar 2004)

..aber das was uns am meisten reizt...die Power unserer Silberlinge...:z 
Möge jeder von uns dieses Erlebnis bald haben...:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2004)

Geile Bilder Joerch....#6 #6 
aber sach ma, schläfst Du immer tagsüber ???
Ich geh ma jetzt Matratze abhorchen....und morgen binde
ich ein paar hübsche Muster...hab mir gedacht ich geselle mich zu den Mimosen :q :q :q


----------



## Fischbox (25. Januar 2004)

Könnt ighr nich schlafen oder was? Da kommt man gerade von ner Party, steht ein wenig unta Strom und es is imma noch Hochbetrieb im Board. Na wartet, ich suche auch noch mal rasch ein hübsches Foto raus.


----------



## Fischbox (25. Januar 2004)

Hier isses!






Aufgenommen beim Boardieminitreffen in DD.


----------



## südlicht (25. Januar 2004)

Dann, in Vorfreude auf den Frühling, auch eins vom Südlicht....

Tight lines, 
Eric :m


----------



## südlicht (25. Januar 2004)

....


----------



## südlicht (25. Januar 2004)

.. und noch eins.... 

Mefo mit Doublette vor Westermarkelsdorf....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2004)

:l :l :l ...will ans Wasser :l :l :l 

sieht aber nach gutem Fisch aus bei Richard.
TDM ????
und wie tief das Belly liegt...wow :q


----------



## südlicht (25. Januar 2004)

Ja, wir hatten schon viel Spass. Richard hatte den ersten noch gar nicht am Galgen hängen, da drillte er schon den nächsten....

War ein goiler Nachmittag.... :m


----------



## südlicht (25. Januar 2004)

Eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsphotos 10/2003.....


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Januar 2004)

Wallnau !?


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

Ach Leute es ist sooo gemein.
Es wird mal wieder Zeit für richtig geile Bellysessions.


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

mit drillfreudigen Dorschen


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

mit Geilem Ententeichwetter


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

Mit Spannenden Momenten(Die Katze sitzt nur knapp)


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

und vor allem mit fetter Beute und grinsenden Angelkollegen


----------



## Fischbox (25. Januar 2004)

...und Bootsangeln um Staberhuk herum bei affengeilem Wetter:l !!


----------



## DerDuke (25. Januar 2004)

Super Bilder, 
wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster schaue und den Schnee sehe bekomme ich ne Krise. :e :v

Hoffentlich ist bald März.

ICH WILL ENDLICH MEIN BELLYBOAT AUSPROBIEREN. #2


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Januar 2004)

So ist das bei diesem Wetter im Januar 2004, man träumt von vergangenen Tagen.:l 
Zum Beispiel von Wallnau 2002 !:k


----------



## havkat (25. Januar 2004)

Mal eins für Frühaufsteher......


----------



## Maddin (25. Januar 2004)

...oder einfach dem Meeresrauschen lauschen....


----------



## Maddin (25. Januar 2004)

....oder den Blick in die Ferne schweifen lassen......


----------



## theactor (25. Januar 2004)

HI,

Was für Bilder! :k :l :l :k 
Ich warte mit einer KielScheerhafenImpression auf (10'2003)

#h 
theactor #h


----------



## havkat (25. Januar 2004)

Oh Mann Kinners!

Wir geben uns das aber richtig!

Klarer Fall von Sado/Maso! #d


----------



## Broesel (25. Januar 2004)

..na gut..einmal noch Sonnenuntergangs-Impressionen...


----------



## Broesel (25. Januar 2004)

Die Küste hat was...Fisch oder nicht...sich einfach fallen lassen..die Ruhe geniessen und alles herum um sich vergessen..., so wie unser Petri-Jünger hier...wer das wohl ist?? :m #h


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

:q:q:q
keine Ahnung Joerch...komischer Vogel:q


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Januar 2004)

Welch finstere Gestalten sich doch so am Wasser rumtreiben!


----------



## Maddin (25. Januar 2004)

Vaddi !!!


----------



## Mefo (25. Januar 2004)

Eric mit dem BB .


----------



## Mefo (25. Januar 2004)

Dirk beim Ködertausch:g


----------



## havkat (25. Januar 2004)

@Broesel

Katharinenhof nää?

Der Morgen an dem´s "geknackt" hat.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2004)

Seufz.....da kullert mir doch ein kleines Tränchen über die Wangen....
und um es Euch so richtig zu geben :

SO SIEHT ES HEUTE IN DAHMESHÖVED AUS :q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2004)

Alle wieder in der Realität gelandet ?? Hähähä..... was kann ich fies sein


----------



## Mefo (25. Januar 2004)

Dirk sehr nachdenklich.Was ist das denn fürn Fisch;+ ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Januar 2004)

Dirk:
"Der is ja garnich silber !?"..."ne braune, zurücksetzen!"


----------



## Mefo (25. Januar 2004)

Vossi das Wetter kann uns nichts anhaben:q :q 
Letztes Jahr im Januar minus 7° Wind aus Süd in Stärke 6 ablandig gefühlte Temperatur  minus 21°


----------



## Mefo (25. Januar 2004)

Na ja nur ein Stunde davon 11min geangelt rest Hände in der Tasche und geplaudert.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2004)

...ich merke schon...ich kann hier keinen schocken... 





> das Wetter kann uns nichts anhaben


 ..... naja, dann auch von mir noch ein schöner Morgen, bzw. das Warten auf die Helligkeit....Sommer 2003 in Staberhuk... wir haben um 21:30 Uhr begonnen und gegen 2:00 Uhr wollte jener hier noch 'ne Mütze voll Schlaf nehemn, bevor die Sonnenaufgangsoffensive beginnt 
:q :q


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

Mittwoch, 10. Juli 2002, 03:33:16

auf´m Weg zum Markelstorfer Huk


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

Mittwoch, 30. April 2003, 04:51:36

Bäring Vig, Fyn


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2004)

> 03:33:16


 ...eingebaute Digitaluhr ?? :q 
29.06.2003.....morgends um drei Uhr in Dazendorf...
der Strand ist ruhig.... hier ein Zelt mit Schnarchen aus dem Inneren...dort zwei dunkle Gestalten, die pennen..... plötzlich ein Moin....schnell ein Moin zurückgenuschelt und die Fliegenrute fertiggemacht....
Hinterher dann dieses Bild per Mail bekommen  
Brösel pennt auch gerne am Strand :q :q :q 
und knippst dann arglose Fliegenfischer :q :q


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

> ...eingebaute Digitaluhr ??:q


nö, guckst du bei rechtsklick unter Eigenschaften#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2004)

.. nagut....denn mach ich das auch mal


Sonntag 5. Oktober 2003 / 06:18 Uhr....Zwergpirat im Sonnenaufgang (ist übrigens ein begehrtes Avatarbildchen :q :q )


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

ok eins noch

Sommer 2002 Sonnenuntergang in Westermarkelstorf


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2004)

was heisst hier eins noch...wir sind gerade so schön dabei....
8.März 2003 / 14:22 Uhr - Forellenpuff Weissenhaus....5 ANgler in die Eine Richtung...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2004)

....und in die andere Richtung noch ein paar mehr....


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Januar 2004)

@ Vossi
an der Stelle wo Nummer 1 steht,
hatte ich meinen Hexenschuß   
Dachte schon, ich komme nicht mehr an Land.
Habe jetzt jedesmal ein sch... Gefühl, wenn ich auf das Riff stiefel.
In Zukunft werde ich gemütlich mit meiner Gummiente dran vorbei schippern! :q
Gruß
Heiko
der gerne noch mehr sooo super Bildchen sehen will!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2004)

....okay...okay....
so macht mir das auch mehr spass :q 
auch wenn die Kumpels auf dem Bild hier, angesichts meiner enormen Fänge, schon leicht angefressen sind


----------



## AndreasG (25. Januar 2004)

Ähhhhhm hüstel hüstel !
War das nicht nur einer ?


----------



## AndreasG (25. Januar 2004)

Dahmeshöved 7.12.03 Zeit 9.35.45 Aussentemperatur -6°C


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2004)

> War das nicht nur einer


 .... jaaaa...aber der hatte es in sich....
Wieviele hattest Du eigentlich an dem Tag ;+  :q


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

> auch wenn die Kumpels auf dem Bild hier, angesichts meiner enormen Fänge, schon leicht angefressen sind



Das ist die Gegenperspektive zum gleichen Zeitpunkt...dieser EINE Dorsch hat unserem Diggelkönig die Haut gerettet

so siehts nähmlich aus:q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Januar 2004)

dann werde ich auch mal ein Bildchen vom 8.10.2003 beisteuern und zwar von 03:04:52


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Januar 2004)

Und hier noch eines vonm 8.10.2003 3:13:39

beide wurden in Staberhuk aufgenommen


----------



## AndreasG (26. Januar 2004)

@Ace

Danke !!

Kurz darauf wurde er wieder von seinen Zivis betreut da er nur noch wirres zeug redete.&nbsp;"Jungs, habt ihr gesehen wie der mich fast unter Wasser gezogen hat ?&nbsp;Da hat´s mir glatt die Lust aus dem Ventil gedrückt." :m

&nbsp;


----------



## Fischbox (26. Januar 2004)

@AndreasG



> Da hat´s mir glatt die Lust aus dem Ventil gedrückt.



Die *Lust*?!  Wenn Michael das wirklich so gesagt hat, dann bin ich ja heilfroh das er noch seine Wathose anhatte. Ansonsten wäre Vossis Lust noch in der Ostsee gelandet und dann hätten sich in unserem geliebten Meer wohlmöglich solche Kreaturen entwickelt, wie man sie letztens bei Pro7 bestaunen konnte. Monster aus der Tiefe!! Buuuuuaaaah!!!


----------



## Fischbox (26. Januar 2004)

August 2003!

Erste Versuche als Steuermann von meinem Neffen Aaron vor Staberhuk...


----------



## AndreasG (26. Januar 2004)

@Fischbox

Natürlich meinte ich LUFT, die Lust könnte Vossi doch nie entweichen.


----------



## Fischbox (26. Januar 2004)

...einen hab ich noch:m .

Sonnenuntergang an der Riffpitze in Weissenhaus. Das genaue Datum können die Weißenhauserfahrenen ja dem Stand der untergehenden Sonne entnehmen.


----------



## Hov-Micha (26. Januar 2004)

*Netz?*

@Dorschdiggler

hörmal,  is das´n Netz in Spuckweite?

 :e :e :e :e   SKONDOHL :e :e :e :e 

aber sonst fejne Bildas:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2004)

> hörmal, is das´n Netz in Spuckweite


 ..... :q :q 
Das war mal der Eckpfeiler eines Netzes :q 
Ich tippe ja auf Andreas als "radikalen Bellyfahrer mit scharfem Messer"  

Habe extra ganz genau hingeschaut, aber das Netz war zerfleddert und die Leine durchtrennt :z :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2004)

> die Lust könnte Vossi doch nie entweichen


 .... Stimmt...... :g :g :g


----------



## AndreasG (26. Januar 2004)

@Herr Voss

Die Anklage wegen übelster Nachrede wird morgen von meinem Anwalt eingereicht&nbsp;! Siehe unten :

Ich tippe ja auf Andreas als "radikalen Bellyfahrer mit scharfem Messer" 

&nbsp;


----------



## Alexander2781 (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich glaube es gehört hier nicht hinein, aber ich muß es trotzdem loswerden:

Ich kann es nicht mehr erwarten endlich wieder in unseren Bächen zu angeln!!!
Am 01.04. ist es soweit!!!
Hoffentlich kommt bald der Frühling, denn ich hab den Winter total satt!!

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Ace (26. Januar 2004)

Ich denke jeder hier kann dich gut verstehen Alexander :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2004)

> Ich denke jeder hier kann dich gut verstehen Alexander


 ...... ich nicht.... :q 
jetzt ist man fast jederzeit allein am Wasser..... 
und Fisch gibt es ab und zu auch mal.....

Aber stimmt schon.... Frühling ist echt geiler #h


----------



## Hov-Micha (28. Januar 2004)

*Messer-Jocke*

@Dorschdiggler & Andreas

...war auch mal mit´m Messer am Strand unterwegs :q 

hab mir aber direkt noch was aussem Netz geholt :z 

...und nicht erst vom Fischer, Tinsen :q :q :q


----------

